

Technical analysis of Hola - rbc
http://blog.vectranetworks.com/blog/technical-analysis-of-hola

======
shopinterest
Excellent analysis. This thing is basically a deal with the devil. Get the VPN
and content you want and 'sell your device' soul to Hola and whatever they
want to do with it. Maybe just get Popcorn Time instead.

